# Top level huter/marksman



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FIBEwY4_Yqc&feature=related

Wow....thats all I can say.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

top level??? typical good/high average rifle shoote, you need to get out of SA, all that desert shooting has distorted your judgement.

hunting???, standing there while pigs ran past???

reminded me of those shooting galleries where all the metal ducks go past in a line. nice rifle though.


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Great shooting and cool camera work


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> top level???


 Yep. We can all vote on it if you want?


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Christopher Jones said:


> Yep. We can all vote on it if you want?


i would feel safe in a gun fight with you then...lol


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> i would feel safe in a gun fight with you then...lol


 I know your not going to have any to show but here goes anyway. Lets see some video of you shooting multiple fast running pigs dead with single shots?


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

yeah yr right, no show


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

no doubt that guy is a great marksmen, just saying that particular challenge wouldn't have defined a top marksmen, doesn't mean he isn't.

Chris Wondai rifle club, top ADF marksmen thought they were good, local boys made them look like noobs, just the way it is around here - not saying i could do what that guy can do BTW.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Nice shooting but not untypical game farm type hunting. Sit in a blind and have dogs or whatever/whoever run the quarry past you. Not my sort of hunting.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

For anyone who doesn't think this is impressive, I'd be willing to bet that none of us could dupicate that performance in that exact setting. I consider myself to be a pretty good shooter (3 National Championships, many state records, multiple time Presidents hundred winner, NRA High Master, and one of only about 300 gold metal distinguished shooters in the USA, as well as being selected to represent the USA in two International precision shooting competitions) And I can tell you I really dont believe I could have pulled of those shots, at that speed, in those conditions, and still killed every hog stone dead without wounding any of them.
I have shot a few hogs and I can tell you there is a pretty small area on there tough bodies that will offer an instant kill shot like that.
I know that it may look easy to sit and watch what that German kid did in this video and say that you can do it to..............but you cant.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

I think it's kind of twisted you all are arguing on how much we should celebrate how good someone is at ending another living things life. I get that hunting maybe a necassity, it's the celebratory posts, or the counter posts of "that ain't nothing, My guys kill better" responses that give me a gross feeling of disgust.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Christopher Jones said:


> Yep. We can all vote on it if you want?


My vote..........Top level shooting for sure.
I'd challenge any member of this forum to show videos of them shooting anywhere near this level. I'm sure I can search the internet and find videos of people makeing amazing shots, but lets see video of WDF members doing this. I know I can't do it, can anyone else do it?


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

We killed 9 at 11 oclock at night a couple months ago. Most shots were made at 80 yards or less with a rifle. The two I got were with my S&W model 29 44 mag at about 30 yards in the dark. It was a hell of a lot more exciting especially when they were running right towards us. Standing stone steady as they ran within mere feet of you brings the pucker factor up pretty high. This guy is a pretty good shot for sure.


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

Damn good shooting! Bacon, it's what's for dinner.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

mike suttle said:


> My vote..........Top level shooting for sure.
> I'd challenge any member of this forum to show videos of them shooting anywhere near this level. I'm sure I can search the internet and find videos of people makeing amazing shots, but lets see video of WDF members doing this. I know I can't do it, can anyone else do it?


 
how many WDF members have a fully sponsored corporate video production team a production budget and a bunch of pet pigs prolly let out of a cage just out of camera view. the thread said top marksmen/*hunter, *

*proved he can shoot, proved nothing at all about hunting.*

yeah the guys a good shot - so what,he's prolly much better than that particular challenge allows him to show. 

it might prove he can shoot better than some individuals, does it prove he is top.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> how many WDF members have a fully sponsored corporate video production team a production budget and a bunch of pet pigs prolly let out of a cage just out of camera view. the thread said top marksmen/*hunter, *
> 
> *proved he can shoot, proved nothing at all about hunting.*
> 
> ...


Damn Dude!!! You over analyze ALMOST everything.... did you take that much time in choosing your pub decoy?


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Connie, the deleted lines were mebbe not the best analogy - thanks


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> how many WDF members have a fully sponsored corporate video production team a production budget and a bunch of pet pigs prolly let out of a cage just out of camera view. the thread said top marksmen/*hunter, *
> 
> *proved he can shoot, proved nothing at all about hunting.*
> 
> ...


I said nothing about the hunting part of this video, I said he is a top level shooter, which I do believe. I doubt the hogs are pets, but maybe they are, either way, he's a hell of a shooter. Lets all be glad he wasn't around during WWII! LOL
Anyone who thinks this isn't extremely difficult simply hasn't tried to pull this off exactly the way this kid did it. I grew up hunting in WV and have shot deer, hogs, coyotes, and foxes, all on the run. It is very easy to see it done and say how easy it is, it is another thing to actually do, it is something entirely different to do it 7 times in a row as fast as you can bolt the rifle never missing a shot, and never wounding a single animal, all while doing it in the woods, and with a camera rolling behind you.
Like I said, I'd be willing to bet that none of us could go 7 for 7 shots in that exact setting like this.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

are these guys tops;

*WARNING GRAPHIC - but only history channel*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbzVpcTrQb4&feature=related


the link will take you to a bunch of other better vids but i will not direct link them here.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> are these guys tops;
> 
> *WARNING GRAPHIC - but only history channel*
> 
> ...


This is exactly what I figured was going to happen, I knew some people would start searching the internet looking for amazing video footage of great shots. That is why I said in my first post not to search the internet looking for great shots. LOL 
I asked for WDF members who dont think the German kid is a great shooter to show us videos of THEM shooting at the level of the German kid.
As far as the sniper video Peter posted, he's a great sniper, but I'd be willing to bet that he couldn't duplicate what this kid did in the hog hunting video. 
I have spent quite a bit of time behind accurized long distance rifles of many types and designs and calibers. With a good spotter, I can hit a lot of shit a long way down down range, but I still can't kill 7 hogs at a dead run in 7 shots with a bolt action rifle in only a few seconds as they run through the woods.............none of us can.
I can promise you there are more people on this planet who can pull off sniper shots at incredible distances than there are people who can shoot like this kid did in the hog hunting video. 
I'm not saying that long range sniper shooting is easy, but when you have all the time in the world, you have equipment capable of 1/4 minute accuracy, you have a spotter, and you are shooting from the prone position at a target who has no idea you are around, it's a little different. With shots at that distance there are many factors that effect your results, one of them being luck.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

That was impressive, do you think with training this guy can do it? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vd2kMTB82Uw


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

drones will make the sniper redundant


----------



## Wayne Dodge (Mar 7, 2008)

Jody,

Damn.... Looks just like the guy who taught me to shoot. Do you have a contact number? I would love the opurtunity to talk with him again.


----------



## Larry Krohn (Nov 18, 2010)

mike suttle said:


> For anyone who doesn't think this is impressive, I'd be willing to bet that none of us could dupicate that performance in that exact setting. I consider myself to be a pretty good shooter (3 National Championships, many state records, multiple time Presidents hundred winner, NRA High Master, and one of only about 300 gold metal distinguished shooters in the USA, as well as being selected to represent the USA in two International precision shooting competitions) And I can tell you I really dont believe I could have pulled of those shots, at that speed, in those conditions, and still killed every hog stone dead without wounding any of them.
> I have shot a few hogs and I can tell you there is a pretty small area on there tough bodies that will offer an instant kill shot like that.
> I know that it may look easy to sit and watch what that German kid did in this video and say that you can do it to..............but you cant.


As a hunter and a Firearms Instructor for the Department of Homeland Security, I could tell you that this is excellent shooting.


----------



## John Dickinson (Apr 28, 2011)

I would also like to add or point out that this guy is Standing Off-Hand shooting and working the bolt in between shots. Then aquiring the next target, tracking it and firing, repeat the process.

This very impressive indeed.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

John Dickinson said:


> *I would also like to add or point out that this guy is Standing Off-Hand shooting and working the bolt in between shots. Then aquiring the next target, tracking it and firing, repeat the process.*
> 
> This very impressive indeed.


is this join the dots, or was yr narrative for the sight impaired viewers??


----------



## mike finn (Jan 5, 2011)

mike suttle said:


> I said nothing about the hunting part of this video, I said he is a top level shooter, which I do believe. I doubt the hogs are pets, but maybe they are, either way, he's a hell of a shooter. Lets all be glad he wasn't around during WWII! LOL
> Anyone who thinks this isn't extremely difficult simply hasn't tried to pull this off exactly the way this kid did it. I grew up hunting in WV and have shot deer, hogs, coyotes, and foxes, all on the run. It is very easy to see it done and say how easy it is, it is another thing to actually do, it is something entirely different to do it 7 times in a row as fast as you can bolt the rifle never missing a shot, and never wounding a single animal, all while doing it in the woods, and with a camera rolling behind you.
> Like I said, I'd be willing to bet that none of us could go 7 for 7 shots in that exact setting like this.


 i could do it any day of the week Mike. I have played Halo hundreds of times. As a matter of fact, as soon as I get done eating this peanut butter and jelly sandwitch my mother made, I am going to make a video. Now were do I go find a bunch of hogs like this?


----------



## jim stevens (Jan 30, 2012)

mike suttle said:


> This is exactly what I figured was going to happen, I knew some people would start searching the internet looking for amazing video footage of great shots. That is why I said in my first post not to search the internet looking for great shots. LOL
> I asked for WDF members who dont think the German kid is a great shooter to show us videos of THEM shooting at the level of the German kid.
> As far as the sniper video Peter posted, he's a great sniper, but I'd be willing to bet that he couldn't duplicate what this kid did in the hog hunting video.
> I have spent quite a bit of time behind accurized long distance rifles of many types and designs and calibers. With a good spotter, I can hit a lot of shit a long way down down range, but I still can't kill 7 hogs at a dead run in 7 shots with a bolt action rifle in only a few seconds as they run through the woods.............none of us can.
> ...


Mike is right on this one. There are a lot of long range precision shooters from position (or a rest). There are very few great shooters on running game and offhand shooting in general. I grew up shooting running coyotes in front of hounds, on average we shot 100 a year, for years, with 4-5 men. I have also done quite a bit of competitive shooting, shot on a college trap and skeet team, shot a lot of bowling pin matches (probably my best), and hunted from Alaska to Namibia. I could make the majority of those shots pretty regularly, but I'd hate to put any $$$ on it, and I am a pretty fair running shooter whose best competitive events have been speed events with a .45. The later shots where he was shooting one after another as they went through a small opening, looked to be about 125 yards is pretty good field shooting. There are lots of good shooters, very few people who can work a bolt fast, and with accuracy on moving targets, and I have shot doubles on running coyotes at 250 yards lots of times, the first time when I was 13 with an old sporterized '03 Springfield. It requires a different mindset than typical rifle shooting, on moving game, you have to change to shotgun mode, a quick swing, tracking, then passing through and a smooth, quick trigger pull as the rifle swings in front and establishes the lead. In this game, if you second guess your lead, you take too much time and it never works. Swing through, touch the trigger, work the bolt, if the coyote's still running, you start over. I don't know if Mike's shooting experience includes 'speed' events, but the key to winning in those is establishing a rhythm, at least for me. When you are doing it right, the shots are perfectly spaced, rhythmic, and it doesn't seem like you are hurrying, it just happens.


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

I bet i could do that at that distance...but at the range, with my stationary paper shoot-n-see hog tagets. Cake.


----------

